
Resource management in Python 3.3, or contextlib.ExitStack - gklein
http://www.wefearchange.org/2013/05/resource-management-in-python-33-or.html
======
moschlar
Essentially this gives the possibility to use context managers
programmatically at runtime, which is quite awesome indeed!

